# how do I know if a plant requires "root tabs"?



## jarthel (12 Jan 2010)

It seems some people place root tabs under some plants. How do I identify plants that requires such? 

thank you


----------



## Dave Spencer (12 Jan 2010)

No plants "require" root tabs. Personally, I have never seen the point of them. Either buy a nutrient rich substrate, dose the water column, or do both. Root tabs strike me as an unnecessary hassle, but I have never used them, so maybe others can enlighten you further about them.

Dave.


----------



## emreutku (12 Jan 2010)

"No plants "require" root tabs. Personally, I have never seen the point of them"

Dave is this correct for carpet plants? for example e.parvula  or h.callitrichoides needs root tabs after 4-6months of setup or it is not matter?
thank you


----------



## CeeJay (12 Jan 2010)

Hi emreutku

Sorry to crash in  ,   but I have grown both e. parvula and HC without using root tabs. Just my EI dosing and they grew fine  .


----------



## Ben M (20 Jan 2010)

apparently any plant can adapt to take nutrients through the water column, so the root tabs are not necessary.


----------



## jym (21 Jan 2010)

I have to disagree here. MY Echinodorus and Crypts have improved a lot since popping a tab underneath.


----------



## Dave Spencer (21 Jan 2010)

jym said:
			
		

> I have to disagree here. MY Echinodorus and Crypts have improved a lot since popping a tab underneath.



The ideal situation is a nutrient rich substrate plus water column nutrients, but Crypts can be grown in sand. The tabs may help, but they are not required.

Dave.


----------

